# Bleeding at 5w3d - is this the end? UPDATE - STILL PREGNANT!!



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi

I'm so worried, last night I had pink/light red blood on wiping.  I went to bed, elevated my feet and after an hour went back to the loo, it had lessened and gone more brown and after another hour there was no more.  Kept getting up in the night to check and this morning and no more blood.  I've spoken to a GP who said that 95%+ chance all ok as I had no cramping, clots or tissue and that what I experienced is quite normal.

I'm ever so slightly reasssured but still terrified this is the beginning of the end.  My boobs have been very sore since before I got my BFP and I do feel today that they may be a little less sore.

It's 11 days until my 1st scan.  Yesterday morning I wanted to do a pg test for reassurance (don't know why, strange timing?) and it was instantly positive so if I were to do another in a few days would it show negative already if I had miscarried?  Or would a positive take longer to appear?

My bhcg on OTD at 14dp2det was 316 which I was assured was a good level (likely to be one implanted).

Any advice/reassurance appreciated!

thanks
CJ x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

speak to your GP and ask if you can be seen at an early pregnancy assessment unit. They are really good and will be able to help you as well as give you emergency numbers to ring for any other worries.

Let me know how you get on, take it easy  

Take care x


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Am very happy to report one healthy looking blob on board with a good heartbeat going boom-diddi-boom-diddi-boom-diddi-boom  YAY!!!!!!  Measured 7mm.  Am SO SO happy!!!!  Off to bed now to recover from the lack of sleep from worrying.  Sweet dreams!

love
CJ xxx


----------

